# Wow! Is This A Sweet Picture, Or What?!



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)




----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Poor Leon Powe looks terrified


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

That's an awesome photo alright. Looks like a trading card. :biggrin:


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Look at the wolfish grin on Oden's face as he swats that one away.

What was Shaq's career-best vertical?

:lol:

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

ABM said:


>


Aldridge: "I got it!"

Oden: "No, *I* got it."

Powe: "Holy ****!"

Rodriguez: "Santa MARIA!"

PBF


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

ProudBFan said:


> Aldridge: "I got it!"
> 
> Oden: "No, *I* got it."
> 
> ...


:rotf:


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

He's grinning 'cause it's too easy. Get that weak stuff outta' here!


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

yeah sergio looks good.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

ProudBFan said:


> Aldridge: "I got it!"
> 
> Oden: "No, *I* got it."
> 
> ...


:lol: :lol: :lol: 

I tried repping ya, but it says I need to spread it around before I can rep you again.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

ProudBFan said:


> Aldridge: "I got it!"
> 
> Oden: "No, *I* got it."
> 
> ...


I second that :rotf: !

Oh, and Mr. Oden? :worthy:


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

O/T When i saw the thread title, I thought it was a hottie.LOL


Anyways nice pick, it looks like he has a 35-40in vert.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Aldridge and Oden, once they learn to play team defense together, are going to make it VERY difficult for our opponents to score from pretty much anywhere except the perimeter.

PBF


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

ProudBFan said:


> Aldridge: "I got it!"
> 
> Oden: "No, *I* got it."
> 
> ...


I think Sergio is saying:

"Slap that ball over HERE! big guy, so I can run. Sergio wants the ball. Sergio wants to run."

Right now Oden is playing with some frustration and taking that frustration out on the ball and the rim on dunks. Once he learns to block under control (ala Russell), his blocks will launch a thousand fast breaks.

Can't wait.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

watch your head greg...those rims are only ten feet high...


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Masbee said:


> Right now Oden is playing with some frustration and taking that frustration out on the ball and the rim on dunks. Once he learns to block under control (ala Russell), his blocks will launch a thousand fast breaks.
> 
> Can't wait.


Me either. And not just Oden, either. LaMarcus isn't a bad blocker himself.

And they are both SO darn young! :shivers:

PBF


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Interesting how Greg has his left fist clenched. I've never seen that on a guy who is blocking a shot.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

I emailed the picture to my dad... About 10 minutes later he wrote back saying how it "is the rage the office." Anyone ever find videos online of the game from yesterday. I'm sure my dad's office would love to see the give and go dunk from sergio to oden from yesterday.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

BBWWAAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA Nice PBF

Awesome pic too


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

ABM said:


> Wow! Is This A Sweet Picture, Or What?!


he he, i beat you to it by about half an hour.  
link

yours is bigger though


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

blakejacked said:


> he he, i beat you to it by about half an hour.
> link
> 
> yours is bigger though



I'm sorry about that. I didn't see your post. My jaw got in the way. :biggrin:


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

That’s intimidating to look at. This is why I wanted the team to grab Brewer. A little perimeter defense would go a long way. It’s a lot easier to draw fouls and avoid shot blocks if you get to the hoop unimpeded.


----------



## BanePH (May 24, 2003)

incredible elevation... if only our local "big" men can jump as high O_O


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

and to think he is super exhausted as he does said block!


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

Check out this Dwight Howard pic...


----------



## Nate4Prez (Jun 3, 2007)

This Post Begs The Question? Which Will Be More Exciting, Oden's first in game dunk? Or Oden's first in game swat?

I vote swat.


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

Outlaw


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Just jumping high doesn't impress me near as much as doing it in a game timing it to swat a ball.


----------



## Basketball_Coach2000 (Jul 3, 2007)

Is this photo for real or worked over with Point Shop Pro?


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Basketball_Coach2000 said:


> Is this photo for real or worked over with Point Shop Pro?


Real.

PBF


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

WOW, the Outaw and Howard pics are amazing.


----------



## DamDweller (Jun 7, 2007)

I say it is SWEET!


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

Basketball_Coach2000 said:


> Is this photo for real or worked over with Point Shop Pro?



Its real:wink:


----------

